# The Toys You Used To Play With!



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

Was in town today and saw in a charity shop...Manta Force! Jesus I've not seen them in ages! Anyway I was just wondering what you guys/gals used to play with (keep it clean, no jokes about finding a space rocket in your mothers drawer!) when you were young.

A few of what I had along with the likes of He-Man, Transformers and that:
Super Naturals - I thought these were awesome when I was a kid, guess I was wrong!
The Real Ghostbusters - Humans Ghosts - Fantastic toys, I had all of the Fright series when I was younger, no idea what happened to them at all. The monsters and ghosts where even cooler.
Boglins
Monster In My Pocket - I think these came with a strip of bubble gum.
Mighty Max
Garbage Pail Kids - Not toys but stickers and cards, these were banned in many schools over here for some reason.

There was also this purple monster with a chain but I can't remember what they were called.


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2007)

*LEGO*


----------



## MaHe (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> *LEGO*


Same thing here ... although I've had my youth after the fall of socialism, many things weren't available.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, lego = good times, I had like 2 dustbins full of the stuff!
Also remember SECTAURS! http://www.x-entertainment.com/messages/323.html  Won some in a drawing competition when I was about 8 or so lol.
Also had a ton of MASK figures, He-Man figures (with both he-man and skeletor castles wewt).

Lets all sing it... MASK CRUSADERS, WORKIN ALL THE TIME, FIGHTIN CRIME!!!
Oh yeah I loved Jason and the wheeled warriors too, awesome.  I think cartoons nowadays aren't a patch on the old stuff.

[-EDIT-] 
I almost forgot Ulysses http://www.jedisparadise.co.uk/index.htm?c...Ulysses31.htm&1  This was one of the best cartoons around at the time, way ahead of it's time and the figures were awesome (if hard to find).





BTW if anyone has all the Ulysses episodes (I think the first series had 20 or so, not sure how many series there were) give me a PM I'd love to get them.  I remember when dj sent me all the D&D episodes.. more good times.. UNI!!

[-EDIT2-]

Series 1 had 26 episodes!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

Meccano was much better than Lego, I made weapons out of my kit.


----------



## soapstar (Sep 6, 2007)

Lego, Transformers, He-Man.
Those items were hot in the days when I was young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 31 right now.


----------



## miikes (Sep 6, 2007)

I used to have a legoland in my room, a couple of power ranger zords and even voltes V


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2007)

Lego technic here.
This being said I was given a toolkit for Christmas when I was 5, far more fun was had taking everything apart and figuring out how it worked/was put together.

Ghostbusters too (I got busted the other day as the blue flag from the car was apparently the thing that clogged up the gutters). I had loads of this stuff.

Transformers goes without saying.

I think I had the odd toy from somewhere else (I found a bucky 'o hare model the other day) but it was mainly my toolkit/computers that were my favourite toy.


----------



## OSW (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah lego technic was the bomb. i figured out how basic mechanical stuff works with that.

i liked to create my own car systems, not worrying about the shell but the basic chassis etc.


----------



## greyhound (Sep 6, 2007)

starcom toys, i wish i still had them. I think i have one somewhere, a little bloke with magnet on his feet.


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, let' see if I can remember them all...

Transformers
He-Man
Bravestarr
TMNT
My Little Pony (yes, yes I know...)
Micro Machines
LEGO (duh)
M.A.S.K
(The Real) Ghostbusters
Crash Test Dummies
The Smurfs
Star Wars
G.I Joe
Dino Raiders
StarCom

*whew* My memory isn't so bad after all, it seems. That should be all


----------



## Jax (Sep 6, 2007)

Megazord FTW!


----------



## ediblebird (Sep 6, 2007)

LEGO was the best


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 6, 2007)

mecano is 1337some

we use it in school, and i made a robot that killed the other creations in my class


----------



## Samutz (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Megazord FTW!


I've still got mine as well as a bunch of other old toys from the original series. My mother wouldn't let me sell them or trash them because she said they'd be valuable in the future. Now there's a large box taking up space in my apartment that I need to get rid of.

I also played with TMNT before power rangers. I remember having a figure that shot pizza discs or something. 

Sometime after power rangers, but before the N64/PS1 phase, I had assloads of LEGOs.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone remember a figure that came in a trash bag?
The main point was the bag dissolved in water.

I had ALOT of toys, lego, brio, TMHTs, Ghostbusters, Boglins, mini-Boglins, sticklebricks, bucky o'hare, etc.


----------



## lagman (Sep 6, 2007)

I had one like that but the "puck" was more..hmm big and dangerous. The good old days.

I also remember a projector of the ghost busters but I couldn't find a image. Oh and Follow Muzzy was funny too.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 6, 2007)

that looks fun lagmanXD

my friend has an air hockey table, and i play it alot when i go to his house


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 6 2007 said:


>


We got one of those last year, would love to have the room for a bigger one.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember playing with Ninja Turtle toys!!!  I have 2 big blue tubs of those things in my shed.

Can't forget the Power Rangers, super-human cyber squad, transformers, and a few others.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 6, 2007)

lego was my favorite by far. freestyle, screw following the instructions


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Does anyone remember a figure that came in a trash bag?
> The main point was the bag dissolved in water.


Yup. Trash Bag Bunch.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Was in town today and saw in a charity shop...Manta Force! Jesus I've not seen them in ages! Anyway I was just wondering what you guys/gals used to play with (keep it clean, no jokes about finding a space rocket in your mothers drawer!) when you were young.
> 
> A few of what I had along with the likes of He-Man, Transformers and that:
> Super Naturals - I thought these were awesome when I was a kid, guess I was wrong!
> ...



Man, I remember of all those. I had the ghostbusters fright series and I collected garbage pail kids too (starvin' marvin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I forgot all about Super Naturals, but I always remember Visionaries an M.A.S.K.


*OMG!* Centurions!!!!





  How did I forget them when they rocked so freakin' hard?!! Best toys ever!!!


----------



## greyhound (Sep 6, 2007)

let's not forget pogs, they were huge when i was at primary school.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> let's not forget pogs, they were huge when i was at primary school.


Remember Tazos? They came free with crisps, use to sell mine to people.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 6, 2007)

Bilofix
Spirograph
Action Man
Scalextric

and of course..... StarWars toys.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 6, 2007)

Loads of people my age seemed to have one of these


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> There was also this purple monster with a chain but I can't remember what they were called.








I'm kinda old so...I guess you can say I started off with these:





My father believed action figures were dolls...and boys don't play with dolls...so my childhood somewhat sucked lol

When I got a chance though I enjoyed He-Man, Thundercats, GI Joe, MASK, Silverhawks, MUSCLE, LEGOS, and all that shit from the early 80's.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Wuschmaster (Sep 6, 2007)

NINTENDO ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2007)

Major Matt Mason was a favorite, especially after I saw the moon landing on tv.

Oh, and Tinkertoys!

Oh, and BlueStar, I've got that Boglin!


----------



## greyhound (Sep 6, 2007)

lol, yeah couldn't u stick tazos together to make weird structures? I think i have a load of star wars ones somewhere


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> lol, yeah couldn't u stick tazos together to make weird structures? I think i have a load of star wars ones somewhere


Yeah, we used to build crap in the drama lesson at school

Thanks WeaponXxX, I remember its called My Pet Monster!


----------



## monkey69 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, let's see...

Major Steve Austin - The Six Million Dollar Man™ action figure
Stretch Armstrong (!)
PONG

...anyone remember Space Food Sticks?  I loved those things... peanut butter flavor!


----------



## Smuff (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Loads of people my age seemed to have one of these


OMG !!!!!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had one of those..... it lasted all the way down to my niece who had it 20 odd years after I first got it. PURE CLASS !


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember playing with He-Man when I was very small.
Then it was Pin Y Pon, which I think is a spanish toy so here you go:




Ill kill you if you laugh,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

It's the "girliest" thing I've had so far, from then on I had building blocks and books. I also did lots of handmade stuff with my mum. 

And from then on I must have been around 5 years old I played the Sega Mega Drive.
I went online the first time when I was 6 and I haven't stopped since. Nearly a decade!
Then I got a game boy pocket.
When I was 9 I started to play the piano, and now the guitar is also another "toy" of mine. 

I didn't really have thousands of things. I could keep myself amused with almost anything, to be honest most of the time it was nothing, just my imagination. I never liked barbie, or baby dolls. I remember when I had one when I was really little and it had a pram. What did I do? I took the pram up a hill, sat on it ( I could fit in it!! XD ) and, weeeeeee!!!

I would imagine I was in a mission and dress up when I was small too. Videogames were my toys, not dolls. XD

ALSO something I loved doing that I haven't mentioned: I would stay in my bathroom hours at a time, mixing stuff like chalk powder with water, and stuff like making blocks out of wet soapy toilet paper. Mixing creams and perfume, pretty much anything. My parents call them "experiments" lol.


----------



## lagman (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> I remember when I had one when I was really little and it had a pram. What did I do? I took the pram up a hill, sat on it ( I could fit in it!! XD ) and, weeeeeee!!!











Ok, one more: Dominoes nights with my grandma


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I had one when I was really little and it had a pram. What did I do? I took the pram up a hill, sat on it ( I could fit in it!! XD ) and, weeeeeee!!!
> ...


Speaking of Dominoes, anyone remember Domino Rally and those various other packs like glow in the dark and rockets?


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> *LEGO*





Practically the only toy i had! They were pretty cheap and since you can take them apart, its like you bought many lego sets instead of one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How i remember i would buy a whole lego set just to get one piece (like a rifle or something hahah) 

me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*LEGO* 

*bring out legos and starts playing with them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 6, 2007)

I nearly forgot this one!!


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Speaking of Dominoes, anyone remember Domino Rally and those various other packs like glow in the dark and rockets?



Domino Rally was the shit.  I remember begging my parents for years to get one of those!


----------



## chrishull (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel old now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My toys where a Big Trak, Spectrum 48k, Binatone Pong and a stretch armstrong


----------



## KDH (Sep 6, 2007)

Lets see, I had LEGOs, K'Nex, Tinker Toys, some plastic stuff that snaped together (most of the pieces were long and rectangular, with blue cubic connectors and a few cockpits thrown in so you could make futureistic cars and spaceships), and some metal stuff that you actually had to put together with nuts and bolts, and had a few motors. Pretty much any toy you could build stuff with I had, along with my Video game systems, which I traded back and fourth with my cousin (he had Sega systems, I had Nintendo) up until the N64/PS1 era, at which point we both got one of each.


Never really had any action figures or anything like that, never really wanted them, especially after getting a chemistry set and some tools, then I was too busy setting fires, causing explosions, or taking apart radios, alarm clocks, computers, and desk fans all the time.


----------



## heathdogg (Sep 6, 2007)

The toys I played with the most:
#1 Lego
#2 Hot Wheels(and  Hot Wheels Superrails)
#3 GI Joe


----------



## superrob (Sep 6, 2007)

1# Lego (I still build guns out off it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2# Knex (Same ass lego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3# GAMEBOY


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 6, 2007)

Who remembers Stompers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The UK advert was better - "ST-ST-ST-STOMPERS!"


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 6, 2007)

And Wrist Racers?










I actually had both the general lee and the police cruiser. Pretty collectable nowadays


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 6, 2007)

I was a girlie kid so we had some Littlest Pet Shop stuff (like Puppy in my Pocket but cooler because they had magnets and moving parts and stuff) this one grey cat (image 6) was my favourite, played with her so much the paint came off the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To save boring you with the details... methinks I'm winning (losing?) on the cheesy-ness factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colours really were that scary, and I still have some of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To fill the geek quota we always had a mixture of Lego and I had a Zoids walking big-cat thing too (top image), that was pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bluestar: that garage looks familiar... I don't think we had it, maybe a cousin or dentist waiting room?


----------



## Samutz (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember now that I was also into Hot Wheels cars and MicroMachines. This when the big play sets were real stuff like auto garages with elevators and ramps. None of this stuff that's like THERES A GIANT MONSTER TEARING SHIT UP YOU MUST STOP HIM BY SLAMMING YOUR CAR INTO HIS FACE.

Oh, and me and my sis had an NES with Mario/Duck Hunt, Spelunker, and Dragon Quest.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 6, 2007)

>_> polly pocket!!!
i used to hab the huge suitcase one.. the castle.. houses.. the necklaces.. a looot of them.. O,o used to go to singapore and buy 5-10 of them at once.. but the small ones gone now.. taken by younger relatives or lost when i was moving out to my new house...

the new one sux.. 'o'


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

There use to be these toy cars that when you turned the doors over it showed dents in the side, can't remember what they were called!


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 6, 2007)

lego, slot cars, table top hockey, micromachines, commodore 64 & atari 2600.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 6, 2007)

Legos, NES, Tetris. Tandy 1000. Truly a modern household!!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

To be honest I probably played more on my C64 making my own shooters on Shoot-em-up Construction Kit, as well playing Midnight Resistance, H.e.r.o, Dizzy games and the usual others than any other toy.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> There use to be these toy cars that when you turned the doors over it showed dents in the side, can't remember what they were called!



I remember those. Sections of the car were spring-loaded and if you crashed it that part would spin round to show the damaged side. It was on the front and back of the cars too. Very cool. Can't remember the name though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You reminded me of this van that I used to have. Coz everybody knows, if superman is in a rush, he needs a supervan!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Bluestar: that garage looks familiar... I don't think we had it, maybe a cousin or dentist waiting room?



Haha, yeah I bet you can still find them in some waiting rooms.  You'd put the little guy in the lift and the car in the car-lift thing and turn the handle till they got to the top and *ping* the guy would be turfed out onto the garage roof and his car would roll all the way down to the bottom again without him.  Always thought that was quite cruel.


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm..hot wheels, Lego, those Digimon digivolving toys


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There use to be these toy cars that when you turned the doors over it showed dents in the side, can't remember what they were called!
> ...



That sounds very much like Battle Armour He-Man and Skeletor - you hit their chest and it span round to show one bit of damage to their armour, do it again and it'd spin round to show 2


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesus, from searching for those I remembered just how many He-Man figures I must still have in the loft at my parents house.  I reckon I've probably got 3 bin bags full of them, plus Snake Mountain, Hordaks Lair and Eternia complete with monorail system.  I've got all of these ones for a start
http://www.x-entertainment.com/messages/615.html


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 7, 2007)

O,o oh yea i just remember i used to like some half naked trolls with colorful hairs.. dunno what its called.. they look freaky now..

i somehow have certain hatred of lego now..cos it is all over the place in my apartment.. -,- making my place messy.. one of the house mate still into it.. graaah..


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> O,o oh yea i just remember i used to like some half naked trolls with colorful hairs.. dunno what its called.. they look freaky now..









lol @ scary's troll hair


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 7, 2007)

so many boy toys listed here.. what about the barbies?!


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 7, 2007)

Who else here used to make action man shag barbie!


----------



## Icarus (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to have the WHOLE FRIGGIN COLLECTION !!! Plus I had like 3-4 Ninja Rangers and a huge Red Ranger's Dragon toy AND Red Ranger's Karate Figure [http://www.grnrngr.com/toys/pictures/02202.jpg]. Those really entertained me for a quite while when I was a kid.


----------



## ryohki (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> Who else here used to make action man shag barbie!


make?
what was your action man some kinda pussy?
all the chick dolls wanted my action man. he was studly.
hell, even some of my he man guys wanted him.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 7, 2007)

XD lol @ spice girls pictures.. remind me i used to remember the moves of one on their videos.. stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
use to dance around like crazy mimicking that video... and oh yea.. i used to think Tommy was very handsome.. O,o i think its his name.. one of the power ranger.. the one with long hair.. 

'', i must be crazy back then...



QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> so many boy toys listed here.. what about the barbies?!



>_>.. i dont really like barbies.. used to hab the loli.. i mean small kids one with polly pocket put on its clothes..
Polly pocket was more fun than barbies for me..~


----------



## ryohki (Sep 7, 2007)

tommy was the original green ranger(evil)
then green ranger(good) with the STFU dragonzord..... yeah, you guys need 5... I gots 1 baby

then he was the white ranger

then eventually showed up as the old yoda type guy in dino thunder.
black rangery goodness.

tommy was awesome.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 7, 2007)

XD hahaha.. lolz this thread makes me feels bit old.. i dont remember as much as u tho.. >_>.. i only remember first seeing him as a white ranger.. are they still making western power ranger??

just wondering.. O,o which one came first.. japanese or western one??


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > O,o oh yea i just remember i used to like some half naked trolls with colorful hairs.. dunno what its called.. they look freaky now..
> ...



Haha, ZING!


----------



## ryohki (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't help it... I love the cheese that is power rangers.

lately I've been watching ninja storm and dino thunder, because that's what's been aired on cable here.
I enjoyed ninja storm, because they were wind ninjas... and called themselves "winjas" (Whingers?)
but my absolute favourite was one of the episodes of dino thunder, (all the more recent series' were made in new zealand) where they guys are sitting around watching the japanese version, all "what would those guys know about being a power ranger? it's not even as if it's made in america!"
nice irony.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 7, 2007)

...





O,o.. i can see where they get the inspiration for changing the male half naked troll to this.. 
hum.. not really sure tho whether this is the new version of the old trollz..

@ryohki: O,o.. sailor moons series was pretty much my power ranger..


----------



## ryohki (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched sailor moon while it was on here, all agros cartoon connection style... but haven't watched in since the mid nineties....

power rangers I last watched a couple of months ago


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 7, 2007)

dont worry i still watch kamen rider den-o.. 

Do u collect power ranger belt or something?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cos i was collecting some sailormoon sticks and the star shaped music box thingy that usagi has..

edit:
omg i do some much typos today.. '', i even write ass instead of as in my assignment couple of times..


----------



## ryohki (Sep 7, 2007)

nah.... just a watcher...
I did always want a tuxedo mask outfit though.
he's so sexy


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## greyhound (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 7 2007 said:


>



hell yeah, jake "the snake" roberts. I had this one, his arm would move in a downward swinging motion and me came with 1 python. Bloody good times.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe I was the only one playing with GI Joes, hell even in Bolivia those were popular toys.
Really expensive ones too!, I remember I used to trade my other toys to get them.

Ahh... the memories...

Edit1: BTW... that LifeLine action figure and my GI Joe copter toy saved so many toy lives in its day....


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> I can't believe I was the only one playing with GI Joes


*Psst* Others did, G.I. Joe was called "Action Man" in Europe. See earlier post about his off-duty adventures


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I was the only one playing with GI Joes*Psst* Others did, G.I. Joe was called "Action Man" in Europe. See earlier post about his off-duty adventures



It was Action Force in Europe. I'd forgotten all about that. They were too small to shag Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did have a couple of those actually. Flint was one and I don't know the name of the other one. He had a purple hood and a fake face/mask that you kept in his backpack.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone remember Military Muscle Men, they came in packs which several figures and a badge?


----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember my sexy beasties.


----------



## jelbo (Sep 7, 2007)

Mighty Max, Boglins (forgot that name, but read it here), LEGO, Jurassic Park, Ghostbusters and some more I guess I've forgotten.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 8, 2007)

New (old?) desk toy!


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## funwithplaydough (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a few of my old toys to remember... some of which I still own or have repurchased as a collectible.































Commercial for Casio SK1, I remember bugging the shit out of my parents for one of these after seeing this commercial.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 8, 2007)

Cut to: Present Day


----------



## Jax (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Cut to: Present Day



OH SHI-!

MAJIN MTHR!


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 8, 2007)

ahhhh

transformers and power rangers toys were the best!!
i loved them


----------



## lagman (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(funwithplaydough @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Here's a few of my old toys to remember... some of which I still own or have repurchased as a collectible.
> ....
> 
> 
> ...



ooh ooh ooh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










oh, and I used to go to the mall every weekend to play with one of those leap frog talking globes, I'm not sure if they talk back in the day, but it was really fun


----------

